# مايكروسوفت تطلق برنامجا جديدا لحماية وصيانة الكمبيوتر بشكل آلي



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

مايكروسوفت تطلق برنامجا جديدا لحماية وصيانة الكمبيوتر بشكل آلي ​ 






*نشرت بتاريخ - 4/20/2010 6:23:40 AM*​ 

أطلقت شركة مايكروسوفت العملاقة للبرمجيات برنامج Fix it (أي أصلحه) لحماية الكمبيوترات الشخصية وصيانة أعطالها بشكل آلي.
ويقوم البرنامج الجديد بشكل أساسي بإضافة نظام التشخيص الآلي الموجود في برنامج ويندوز 7 إلى النسخ القديمة من نظام مايكروسوفت للتشغيل.
وقالت مايكروسوفت إن البرنامج الجديد، وهو متوفر الآن على سبيل التجريب أو على شكل إصدار بيتا، موجه إلى مستخدمي برنامجي ويندوز إكس بي و فيستا .
كما يحاول البرنامج الجديد التنبؤ بكيفية تأثير تحديثات نظام الأمن والسلامة على الكمبيوتر الشخصي، وذلك قبل أن يتم تثبيتها أو تنصيها في الجهاز.
وحالما يتم تثبيته، يقوم البرنامج الجديد بالحصول على التحديثات المتعلقة بقضايا معروفة بالنسبة لبرنامج ويندوز، أو أي أجهزة مرتبطة به.
كما يقوم أيضا بانتظام بالفحص والتدقيق بشأن ما إذا كان الجهاز الذي يستضيفه قد وقع ضحية لمخاطر، أم لا.
وحالما تصبح الحلول متاحة، فإنها تقوم بإبلاغ المستخدمين تلقائيا بأنها باتت جاهزة، أو تحاول أن تقوم بتطبيق نفسها بشكل آلي.
هذا، ويمتلك البرنامج الجديد حلولا لحوالي 300 من أكثر المشاكل التي تواجه المستخدمين على نطاق واسع، والتي توقف عادة نظام ويندوز عن العمل.
كما يقوم النظام الجديد أيضا بإصلاح وصيانة قائمة من البرامج وأجزاء جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي، وذلك في حال لم ينجح نظام الإصلاح الآلي بإيجاد حل لمشكلة ما.
في هذه الحال، يتمكن البرنامج من مساعدة المستخدمين على تزويد موظفي الدعم الفني في مايكروسوفت بالمعلومات بشأن ما يحدث من أخطاء.
وسيكون بإمكان المستخدمين الذين يقومون بالدخول على موقع مايكروسوت وإنزال البرنامج الجديد مجانا من على صفحات الدعم الفني الخاصة بالشركة أن يستخدموه في عدة أجهزة.
وسوف يتعيَّن على مستخدمي برنامج ويندوز إكس بي الراغبين باستخدام البرنامج الجديد أن يكون لديهم نظام سيرفيس باك 3 مثبتا على أجهزتهم لكي يتمكنوا من الاستفادة من الخدمة الجديدة.
يُشار إلى أن استخدام خدمة Fix it كان قد بدأ من حيث المبدأ منذ عام 2008، وذلك عندما دشرعت مايكروسوفت باستخدام الشعار الذي يحمل الاسم نفسه، أي فيكس إت .
وكانت الشركة ترمي من وراء إدخال تلك الخدمة إلقاء الضوء على الحلول الآلية المتوفرة على صفحات الدعم والمساندة التي كانت تقوم بالتعامل مع مشاكل مألوفة للغاية.​ 
وأي شخص يقوم بالضغط على الشعار يكون قد قام عمليا بإنزال أمر يسعى لإصلاح الخطأ الموجود بشكل أتوماتيكي.
يُشار إلى أن مايكروسوفت، مثلها مثل الكثير من شركات البرمجيات الأخرى، قد قامت ببناء قاعدة معلومات واسعة جدا بالأخطاء والأعطال والمشاكل المألوفة.
وتقوم التكنولوجيا التي يتضمنها برنامج ويندوز بالإبلاغ عن الأعطال والفيروسات الأخرى التي تواجهها أجهزة الكمبيوتر.​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

